# 3 Yearling Paint Fillies Rescued From a Kill Pen



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Three very pretty girls. Good luck with them!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

God Bless your BO!! Beautiful girls...they are going to be great horses when they are fully trained, I have a feeling


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh! I just want to feed them, hug them, and groom them up! Poor babies. I hate seeing neglected young horses, over any. Good for you! Have fun with them!


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

Good luck, and I they go on to do great things!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, they are beautiful! It's nice to hear they are safe now! I'm sure they'll be gentled in no time, they all look so sweet.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

O wow they are gorgeous! Especially that chestnut paint! 
Thats awesome you get to work with them. 
I work at a rescue ranch and it's such a great experience. 
I can't wait to hear they are coming along.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

What beautiful little ladies.  They'll all have bright futures now.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

So great they were rescued! Once they're nice and healthy, and clean, they're gonna be stunning! They are adorable now keep in mind, hehe.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are very sweet young girls. Hoping and praying that they have no lasting effects. There is nothing like saving one from the kill pen. I did it about 6 years ago with Caddo mom and she has been great ever since. She still has her quirks but over all a great riding mare that I could ever have. Caddo is just as special as his mom.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous little things!!

I really love the little chestnut and white jobbie!!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well done for spotting them. I'm happy they have found a new home. They are all just too cute! Let us know when we can help with names. :wink:

Good luck with working with them. It must be really exciting to be backing them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Curious - has anyone looked at them to determine true age?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are very cute. It's great you are giving them chance in life (my paint came from similar situation too).


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

mls said:


> Curious - has anyone looked at them to determine true age?


Not yet, our vet is going to be doing a good work up on them soon we just wanted to let them settle in first. They do look older then a year dont they?


----------



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

omg all of them are so beautiful! i would kill for the one with the white forelock


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I love them  It's always good to see some good ones get saved from a kill pen.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

BurningAmber520 said:


> They do look older then a year dont they?


I agree, much older than a year. Not too many yearlings have that much mane and tail. I would guess they are not even long yearling (going on 2).


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

mane and tail wise they look like my mom's 2 1/2 year old....they could just have long tails though


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

very pretty girls! good for your BO for taking them in! i think with time they will make nice horses! you'll have to keep us update!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Tell you barn owner... GOOD JOB!!

Keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you planning on clipping them at all? What season is it there by the way? It seems they have a very long coat. Although the manes you leave them as they are! Absolutely gorgeous! = D


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> What season is it there by the way?


Fall going into winter. We have had some crazy cold weather already.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay then. The clipping won't be a good idea. Will it even be too cold for a bath?


----------



## VegasShowgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

They are ADORABLE! I wish that I had the resources to take in some rescue horses! I don't see how such young beautiful horses could be mindlessly sent to a slaughterhouse. Luckily these 3 face a much brighter future now! =)


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

If only you were like a state lower I'd come up and steal one of those gorgeous girls 

Although... college should take 3/4 years so I'll come steal one when they're closer to a training age =P

They look a bit closer to 3 years in my own opinion... but then again I'm basing my judgement of our ponies and ow wirey they were as two year olds and those girls look a tad more buff.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I think they're in their 2's  But regardless they're gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the mane on the sorrel and white. Just stunning!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Something about the middle girl with the wide blaze. I'm just in LOVE with her!!! Hope they are settling in nicely!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Okay then. The clipping won't be a good idea. Will it even be too cold for a bath?


Probably with warm water and a warm cooler or something it could be done on one of the warmer days. This time of year the weather is really fickle. Some nights there is a heavy frost and some days it is in the 60s.




BurningAmber520 said:


> Yeah I think they're in their 2's


 Yeah, that his probably closer. 2 going on 3 come January. On the good side that means they are ready for a little higher level work once you get them into the swing of things. Bad side they are probably not going to grow as much.


Have you started working with them? How are they doing?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah. Another thing. How high are they? Around 13hh or 14hh?


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

They're doing good, they still don't like to be touched, but they'll get pretty close to us and the sorrel paint, and the big Tri-color will eat treats and hay out of our hands. The littlest one is soooo shy she won't come anywhere near anyone, just hides behind the other 2, I think she's my favorite! 

The Sorrel is named Daisey, The big tri-colored is Bella, the little one still doesn't have a name, I want to call her Aria


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

They are all very beautiful, I wish you tyhe best of luck with them!


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

They are all SO beautiful! Looks like you guys found some amazing horses. Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------

